# direct from Boca Grande



## POCWildCat (Mar 24, 2010)

My 1st trip to Boca. CRAZY!!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Looks like you had a pretty good time. Congratulations!

That pass is a crazy place.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

It surprises me that one could hook and naviagate a tarpon thru thsi kind of traffic. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Notice Fred on the beach isn't so interested in the tarpon. He is locked in. Unless there is one behind the beach goer.


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Crazy is the word for it. The tide starts to run, you see schools of fish surfacing, the boats in a cluster you can almost walk across, then people start hooking up and it is something to see. And my last trip I watched 2 hammerheads as big as the boat eat a 100+ tarpon. The whole thing is surreal. Congrats on your tarpon.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.
http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice pics! The one on the beach is classic.


----------

